# Forum software upgrade to VB 3.5.4



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This morning I ran a forum software upgrade to VB 3.5.4 and upgraded the home page portal to 2.1.0 (the latest versions). Most of the upgrade consisted of bug and security fixes.

During the upgrade, I am required to update our templates so if you see any issues, please let me know in this thread. It seems like I always miss something.  

Thanks!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

The links box is gone from the left side pane. Other than that looks like it went pretty smoothly.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

1. Yay! The 'Remove Text Formatting' button works again! Kinda liked that.

2. When I first log in, over to the left, instead of seeing the 'avatar' that says GUEST PLEASE REGISTER, there is another Log In box (in addition to the usual one over to the right). I don't remember it being there before, and in it the 'Remember Me' box is checked. If that spot is supposed to be there, the box needs to be unchecked.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Jason Nipp said:


> The links box is gone from the left side pane. Other than that looks like it went pretty smoothly.


Good catch. Have to work on that. When I upgraded the home page, it changed a few things.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Guests can view which members are viewing every forum and every thread (except for the club forums). It didn't used to be this way. I know that some they could and some they couldn't, but not all. Not sure what the rule for the pattern was, but now they can view all. Will this be changed?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Laverne said:


> Guests can view which members are viewing every forum and every thread (except for the club forums). It didn't used to be this way. I know that some they could and some they couldn't, but not all. Not sure what the rule for the pattern was, but now they can view all. Will this be changed?


Not really in issue at this time. Thanks for pointing that out though.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Laverne said:


> 2. When I first log in, over to the left, instead of seeing the 'avatar' that says GUEST PLEASE REGISTER, there is another Log In box (in addition to the usual one over to the right). I don't remember it being there before, and in it the 'Remember Me' box is checked. If that spot is supposed to be there, the box needs to be unchecked.


Hmm, that's a good one. Will look into that.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Jason Nipp said:


> The links box is gone from the left side pane. Other than that looks like it went pretty smoothly.


The links box is back. Thanks Jason.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Laverne said:


> Guests can view which members are viewing every forum and every thread (except for the club forums). It didn't used to be this way. I know that some they could and some they couldn't, but not all. Not sure what the rule for the pattern was, but now they can view all. Will this be changed?


Laverne,

As an experiment, I have installed a hack that takes away the ability for guests to see who is surfing the forums. Actually, it should speed things up quite a bit around here since the system doesn't have to provide that information each time a guest clicks in a forum or thread. Let's see how it goes and thanks. Your question actually caused me to search for a way to do this.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

It does not appear that you have things set up to work with Firefox. IE works fine, but Firefox is all screwed up.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What is messed up in FF Bogy. I use FF almost exclusively and I have not ran into any issues. What version of FF and OS are you using Bogy?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I am now at home and firefox is fine. I use XP Pro at my office, and I will have to check there what version of FF I am using there.

When I tried to open the site earlier in my office on FF all I had was the forum "tree". None of the graphics.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps your office machine got cookied to the PDA/Mobile mode?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

James Long said:


> Perhaps your office machine got cookied to the PDA/Mobile mode?


That is exactly what happened. When I opened it up just now it said I was in Mobile Mode. :sure:


----------

